# Reading, PA - The Konsortium-BTE Game Group of Reading



## DoctorRomulus (Mar 27, 2012)

We are currently looking for members in the Reading/Berks County area and beyond to form gaming groups that will meet on a regular basis. Does not matter if you're gaming now, new to gaming or haven't played a game in years.

Our games will include but are not limited to GURPS 3rd ed, GURPS 4th Ed, Mongoose Traveller, PATHFINDER RPG, in Retro-Games like OSRIC and Mutant Futures. We are looking for gamemasters and players who are reliable, creative and FUN!!

Our goals for the Konsortium-BTE include:

- Game Schedule Flexibility For Gamers - With games going on somewhere to fit in with gamers hectic life schedules.

- Play Style Flexibility - Be you a Munchkin, Power Gamer, Rules Lawyer, Gear Head, etc. There'll be a group for you to join!

- Focus On FUN! - To try and remember why we play, TO HAVE FUN MAINLY, and try to move away from the clannishness which seems to have gripped the gamer community over the last couple of decades.

- Creation of the TUGL or The Ultimate Game Library. We'll speak more on this very very soon.



These goals will begin to take shape by all of us getting as many gamers both new and old to join us.

Imagine being able to find a game anytime, anywhere and any play-style! No more waiting weeks or months to find a group to play with. This is our main goal.



SO JOIN US AND HELP US GROW THE DREAM !!!!

JOIN THE KONSORTIUM GAME GROUP OF READING!!!

We can also be found on FACEBOOK!!


----------

